# Looking to buy my first 1911 soon. A little help



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

http://http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/21_53/products_id/62574 I am not in any big hurry but been throwing around the idea of a 1911. Never owned one and think it would be a good addition to my collection. Is this para a good gun for the price? being that is my first 1911 i really dont want to spend 1000 bucks or more on one, nor could i afford to do that right now since i just bought a new glock lol. Would i be better off going for a used one of a different brand?? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

for some reason the link isnt working when i click on it so if it doesnt work for you all. The gun is a para GI expert stainless 45 acp. Price is $603


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

charger5579 said:


> for some reason the link isnt working when i click on it so if it doesnt work for you all. The gun is a para GI expert stainless 45 acp. Price is $603


As far as Paras go, that one's a pretty safe bet, if I were to be shopping for a single stack Para, that would be the way I'd go.

As for 1911s in general, you could do better and you could do worse. My first 1911 was a Para and it served me well for a time. I've had four over the years and they all ran well. Lately they've not had the greatest rep, and the Parakote finish has always been crap so the choice of stainless is a good one.

I'd also be looking at Springfield Stainless MILSPECS, Ruger's new 1911, or even used Colts or Springfield Loaded Models.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been looking at them myself and wondering why there isn't a Para section on the forum? Anyhoo I've been looking at the stainless warthog and there's a review this month. Look's promising.

http://www.para-usa.com/new/downloads/reviews/GW04-11.pdf


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I to plan on adding a 1911 to my stable.
The new Ruger 1911 is sure looking GOOD.Stainlesss, American made and my LGS says $689+/- 


Lateck,


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> As far as Paras go, that one's a pretty safe bet, if I were to be shopping for a single stack Para, that would be the way I'd go.
> 
> As for 1911s in general, you could do better and you could do worse. My first 1911 was a Para and it served me well for a time. I've had four over the years and they all ran well. Lately they've not had the greatest rep, and the Parakote finish has always been crap so the choice of stainless is a good one.
> 
> I'd also be looking at Springfield Stainless MILSPECS, Ruger's new 1911, or even used Colts or Springfield Loaded Models.


Thank you for the advice. Like i said, i am not in any big hurry but do think 1911 will be one of the next ones on my list. I also looked at remingtons 1911. pretty similar in price to the para.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

If it doesn't have to be stainless, consider Rock Island. Based on my research, I thought they had a better reputation than Para for reliability and service. I also heard they share some of the same components and are a good value. I picked up one in 9mm last month. 400 rounds - runs like a champ with no failures or jams.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

I will definetly check them in. Thanks for the help


----------

